# Java Fern changing color, not enough light?



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have two java ferns in my 20 gal. One of the ferns is starting to show areas of lighter pigmentation. I notice it most at the end of the day when I turn out the light - the leaves almost have a mottled appearance. In the morning it is very faint. I dosed the tank with florapride in hopes that it was a fertilizer issue, that was just yesterday. I have a standard 15 watt in-hood light which I thought might be too dim, but figured I'd give it a shot as java ferns aren't supposed to need much light.

Just noticed that my other plants are just starting to look pale. Dose again with fertilizer?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

3591814040_bc03c264a5_o.jpg (image)

Look at this chart.See if it helps?Do you have any of the rhizome buried?You are supposed to leave it above the substrate,or it will suffocate.It will eventually turn black and die.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

You are correct when you say that java fern doesn't need much light. As surprising as it sounds, java fern will turn transparent if they have too much light. Like the other user stated, check the rhizome. If it is buried, it will rot. The best thing to do is to attach it to a piece of driftwood of ornament with fishingline or comething similar. The roots will eventually attach to the driftwood and the line can be cut.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have raised Java Fern for years, never fertilized. Java Fern is a true Fern. I don't root them but let tham float, usually near the bottom. I have had rizones as long as 5 plants. If you let a large leaf float, it will develope plantles. I have 7 tanks and the Java Fern does best in the 7.5+ ph ones. The Fern is very tough and I have yet to find a fish that will eat it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I try to use this. May help. Same as the above link.
http://www.emergingintuitions.com/plant pics/plant deficiency labeled.jpg


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a prettier guide,lol.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

My ferns look the same way, i think thats how they grow. The tips and edges get transparent then they seem to fill out and the plants is bigger.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks all, I will check out the links you gave me. The plant in question is attached to driftwood with fishing line, so not buried at all. It is putting out many baby plants so I figured the water was ok, but the pH is closer to 7.2 at this point. Hope it will be ok if not over 7.5. 

Interesting that I notice it at the end of the day and not so much in the morning. Maybe because I tend to run my lights longer than I should (I work nights so they go off at about 10pm) maybe it is getting _too_ much light. The java in my other tank doesn't have this happen. It is a bright brilliant green. Maybe because there are more nitrates in the water to feed it, or a different variety?


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

wow great links! It looks like I have a general deficiency in iron, nitrogen, and phosphates. So I guess I will watch and see if the florapride fixes the problem in short order. thanks!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I doubt it is getting too much light....don't know if that problem actually exist, lol.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Remember that Java Fern is a very tough plant. There is no need to treat it with kid gloves. In my experience it does fine, whether it floats, is anchored, or is rooted. You will notice its roots are very large and seem to be used mainly for anchoring, rather than pulling up nutriens Once your Java Plants get started, you'll have more plants than you know what to do with.


----------

